# Toronto's Waterfront



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

^^ Yeah they are.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

sudburyboy said:


> i know its not waterfront but many of the other pics are not waterfront either, im simply trying to show the main cluster, sry


All the other pics are somewhat related to the waterfront, your pics are completed detached from the waterfront. You should take them out of this tread and put them somewhere else. :sleepy:


----------

